# Noctua NH-D15 oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Mainboard



## GamingPCKaufer (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo habe das Dark Rock Pro 3 schon gekauft, habe mir gestern das Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 bestellt, habe jetzt angst das es nicht draufpasst, als gehäuse Cooler Master Storm Stryke zur verfügung habe gelesen das der Noctua auf jedenfall rein passt, was sagt ihr? benutze die G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland als riegel.

lg


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Januar 2016)

Wenn nicht zufällig einer die gleiche Kombination verbaut hat wird das sehr schwer zu sagen... Aber wir warten alle auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht  Bebildert wäre sehr Schön. Danke.


----------



## GamingPCKaufer (31. Januar 2016)

hmm scheise  ja ok müsst euch bis dienstag gedulden


----------



## GamingPCKaufer (31. Januar 2016)

was hast du für ein gehäuse unser build ist ja ähnlich


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Januar 2016)

GamingPCKaufer schrieb:


> was hast du für ein gehäuse unser build ist ja ähnlich



Ähem... Musst du nur ins Sysprofile schauen... Der kleine bunte Balken in meiner Sig... Denn zum Anklicken ist er da  Thermaltake Core V51


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Januar 2016)

GamingPCKaufer schrieb:


> Hallo habe das Dark Rock Pro 3 schon gekauft, habe mir gestern das Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 bestellt, habe jetzt angst das es nicht draufpasst, als gehäuse Cooler Master Storm Stryke zur verfügung habe gelesen das der Noctua auf jedenfall rein passt, was sagt ihr? benutze die G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland als riegel.
> 
> lg



Falls es mit dem DRP3 nicht klappt, kann jede übertaktete 1151-CPU mit diesem Kühler leise und sehr gut gekühlt werden:

https://youtu.be/j8E8G8yiHBg?t=58


----------

